# Sticky  Resources file



## tribe125

G-Shock Wiki

G-Shock Perfect Search

G-Peopleland

Manuals

mygshock.com

Atomic sync (USA)

World.G-Shock.com

Unbreakable article by Carlos Perez


GMT+9

g-shocknation.com

Water resistance - Myth v Reality

G-Shock timeline

watchshock.com

g-shockzone.com

G-Shock Hacker's Handbook

Import duty calculator

gshock.com

casio.com (USA)

Watch Madness

Watches In Space (Schirra)

FRANK151 G-Shock Collaboration Book - Digital Edition

*Please add more....*


----------



## tribe125

*G-Shock Model Numbers*


----------



## tribe125

*Water Resistance*


----------



## tribe125

*PRG-80YT strap conversion*

PRG-80YT strap conversion


----------



## Urashima Taro

*Atomic signal strength in USA*

The coverage maps shown below are computer-generated estimates of WWVB signal strength under typical conditions. They show estimated signal coverage at two-hour intervals over the course of a day with WWVB operating at 50 kW radiated power. The shaded areas indicate those areas where signal levels are 100 microvolts per meter or greater. Note that the coverage area contracts during daylight hours and expands during nighttime hours.

0000 UTC 







0200 UTC 







0400 UTC 







0600 UTC  
0800 UTC 







1000 UTC 







1200 UTC 







1400 UTC  
1600 UTC 







1800 UTC 







2000 UTC 







2200 UTC


----------



## tribe125

*Atomic time zones - world maps*


----------



## mongo

*Casio feature symbols*

_







_

a) Low Temperature Resistant (Including the Highest / Lowest Exposure)
b) Temperature Reading Formats (You may choose either Celsius & Fahrenheit)
c) Band or Strap Type (In this case is TI=TITANIUM)
d) Countdown Timer with auto repeat
e) Auto Calendar
f) Watch Face Material (using Mineral Glass)
g) Dual Illuminator
h) Alarm (Daily)
i) 12/24 hour format
j) Auto EL
k) Altimeter (To measure altitude)
l) Stopwatch (10 hours), not a Timer symbol.
m) Handset / Analogue Dial adjustment
n) Barometer (To predict weather changes)
m) Water Resistant (100 Meter)


----------



## tribe125

*Atomic sync - German transmitter*


----------



## lvt

*Charging time for solar powered G-Shocks*

Typical charging time for solar powered G-shocks.

Yes it may take several days to fully charge the tiny battery, so better do not let it run down


----------



## Sedi

*Which 5600/5000 models have interchangeable bezels*

Hi,
member kumazo did a great job at putting together this chart - thanks!:


kumazo said:


> updated chart from kumazo - thanks!


cheers, Sedi


----------



## 4Play

*Re: Which 5600/5000 models have interchangeable bezels*

*Good Place(s) to Buy G-Shocks:

*Amazon

Amazon Japan

Blue Dial

Chino Watch

Creation Watches

Discount Watch Store

GShock

Sky Watches

Wristzone

If anyone knows more places, please add them to the list.


----------



## Sedi

*How to read batch numbers and serial numbers*

Member "Tretton" put this chart together:


Tretton said:


> Perhaps this would help.


cheers, Sedi


----------



## xevious

*Re: How to read batch numbers and serial numbers*

Mark.altern put together a useful list of some 5xxx series G-Shocks with compatible bezels, HERE.

CASIO DW5600A-2

CASIO DW5600B-3V
CASIO DW5600BD-2

CASIO DW5600C-9BV
CASIO DW5600CF-2
CASIO DW5600CF-3
CASIO DW5600CF-8
CASIO DW5600CG-8

CASIO DW5025D-8

CASIO DW5600ED-4V
CASIO DW5600ED-9V 
CASIO DW5600EH-7

CASIO DW5600FL-3
CASIO DW5600FL-8
CASIO DW5600FL-9

CASIO DW5600GF-2A
CASIO DW5600GF-4A
CASIO DW5600GM-2

CASIO DW5600JP-2

CASIO DW5600LC-4
CASIO DW5600LC-7 
CASIO DW5600LC-9
CASIO DW5600LR-4

CASIO DW5600SA-2
CASIO DW5600SA-9
CASIO DW5600SF-2JR
CASIO DW5600SG-7V

CASIO DW-5600VT-9T

CASIO DW-056SD-8 
CASIO DW-56RTB-3
CASIO DW-56RTS-8JR


----------



## captain kid

*Re: How to read batch numbers and serial numbers*

G-5500 building blue print.
View attachment 976920


----------



## g-addict

*More Links*

*Blogs:*
http://50-gs.blogspot.com/ - Sjors' G-Shock collector blog

http://gshockvisions.com/ - G-Shock photo blog

http://www.g-central.com/ - G-Shock news and shopping guides

http://www.g-street.com.au/ - G-Shock promotional blog

*Shopping:*
http://www.seiyajapan.com/ - Japanese imports

http://www.shoppinginjapan.net/ - Japanese imports

http://global.rakuten.com/en/ - Japanese imports

http://www.azfinetime.com/casio-g-shock/ - authorized G-Shock dealer

http://www.macys.com/ - authorized G-Shock dealer

*Videos:*
https://www.youtube.com/user/WATCHTANAKA1 - Watch-Tanaka store channel

https://www.youtube.com/user/Mike835 - Mike835 G-Shock collector reviews


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

*Re: More Links*

Few months ago, I made a 5600 and related models Master Table. Just want to sticky it here, so it's easier to find for everyone.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/5600-master-tables-models-features-1538554.html


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

*Re: More Links*

This chart should really belong to here, it's been asked so many times.


----------



## sq01

Saved. Thank you

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

sq01 said:


> Saved. Thank you


Don't thank me, thank whoever made that compatibility table in the picture. It was originated years ago from one of the older members (not sure who). As I heard from other threads, the picture in the original post might have been removed. Luckily members saved it and over the years it's been re-posted countless times. But somehow never posted here in this sticky, that's why I re-posted it yet again. ;-)


----------



## Mike K

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> As I heard from other threads, the picture in the original post might have been removed.


That chart, and the original earlier version, were originally in post #10 of this thread. (Sedi's "edit" was to add the newer chart.)

Nobody every explained why they vanished, or why they were never reposted despite many requests.


----------



## CdrShepard

Hey there, would just like to add that after some searching, I found a couple of replies in a thread that claimed that the DW-D5600P models use the same band and bezels as the GW-M56x0 (and thus, other models associated with it). So I thought I'd update the table myself.


----------



## Digital_1

CdrShepard said:


> Hey there, would just like to add that after some searching, I found a couple of replies in a thread that claimed that the DW-D5600P models use the same band and bezels as the GW-M56x0 (and thus, other models associated with it). So I thought I'd update the table myself.
> 
> View attachment 10401722


This is very much appreciated. Thank You


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

I did a comparison between the current Casio models of analog-digital smart access ABC sensor watches for their functions and operations. The table could be useful for others to see the differences between the watches, just for learning purpose or to aid their selection. See post link below.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/protrek-prg-600-depth-review-4151010-2.html#post40137610


----------



## Drunken_Munki

I am not sure if this is on here but I found this little gem, that I thought was interesting. It's a breakdown of casio prefix codes.

https://www.buywatchesonline.com.au/casioblog/what-do-the-casio-prefix-codes-mean/

G-Shock Newbie


----------



## Scout_Actor

Maybe some links is repeat previous posts

*News blogs*
Casioblog.ru - popular russian news blog
G-Central - popular news blog
Сasiowatchparts news - popular news blog
Casio - news.mynavi.jp G-Shock - news.mynavi.jp - japanese news site (tags Casio and G-Shock)
Javy's Casio - fat site with watch specifications/promo
Zona Casio - spanish news blog
G-street.com.au - news blog

*Very helpful*
Casio digital watches - many information about Casio.
G-Shock Japan - All models on japanese
Watch Corner - watch specifications and old promo a bit.
G-Shock Wiki - famous site about G-Shock
G-mania - big photo archive of G-Shock (many limited models and collabs).
Digital Watch Library - many information about Casio (specifications) and especially Casiotron.
akiyose.com - CASIO G-Shock battery exchange page 1, page 2 - big photo archive of replacing batteries, repair etc in G-Shock
akiyose.com - CASIO watch battery exchange page 1, page 2 - big photo archive of replacing batteries, repair etc in Casio watch.
Mr Coo CASIO - almost same as *akiyose.com*.
Watchshock.com archive Casio - big photo archive
Archived Products Casio.co.uk - list of discontinued models. Not all models presented on site.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

I believe this batch / serial number explanation was on the first page of this thread before. But as time went by some of the linked pictures were gone unfortunately, so here it is again for reference.


----------



## xkonx

Hopefully it's ok to add my own website to this thread. I put a little G-Shock database online. What can you expect to find:

+3000 G-Shocks (ordered by series/release/module/color/band type/size/...)
Manuals in up to 12 languages
special editions
batteries
a watch search with +30 filters
watch comparison
explanation on how to read
model code
serial code
batch code

All this can be found under: ShockBase


----------



## Lukas 80




----------



## Lukas 80

Maybe someone look for a catalog of old G's with parts and Accessories. It's in Poland but I remember that company from end of 90' and still on the market.





Części Casio







www.swiatzegarkow24.pl


----------



## Disconnected

Original Post in colors everyone can read:

G-Shock Wiki

G-Shock Perfect Search

G-Peopleland

Manuals

mygshock.com

Atomic sync (USA)

World.G-Shock.com

Unbreakable article by Carlos Perez

GMT+9

g-shocknation.com

Water resistance - Myth v Reality

G-Shock timeline

watchshock.com

g-shockzone.com

G-Shock Hacker's Handbook

Import duty calculator

gshock.com

casio.com (USA)

Watch Madness


----------



## mougino

If this thread is still alive, may I suggest to reference my G-Shock Mod Simulator
At mougino.free.fr/g-shock

It is still under construction (I am adding new models daily) but it already works well.
As its name indicates you can swap modules, bezels, and bands, among all compatible models.

At this date (2022-07-28), 122 models are supported from the 5600 series (DW-5600, GW-B5600...), rangeman (GW-94xx), Casioaks (GA-2100, GM-2100, GA-B2100) and older models (DW-5000C, DW-5200C, WW-5100, WW-5300, DW-5400, DW-5800...) - full list here.

The dedicated thread is here:








G-Shock Mod Simulator


[edit] the G-Shock Mod Simulator is now available at mougino.free.fr/g-shock/ Hi f17! Some time ago I made a B&R Square Simulator: http://mougino.free.fr/squares/ But only recently I was thinking of the G-Shock bezel & band compatibility chart, and wondering if there'd be interest in a...




www.watchuseek.com





Some screenshots:




































Thanks,
Nicolas


----------



## sodamonkey

For anyone interested, below is a link to my copy of the old GMT+9 forum thread by Casiophile that talks about the variations of DW-5600C screwbacks.

Feel free to download or print it 👍

The First Nine


----------

